# Town Hall employs stray cats caregivers and feeds all strays



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

A coworker just told me that her settlement has seen a bit of decline in real estate value due to snakes and rodents, so the Town Hall sends caregivers every day to feed the stray cats. They believe the mere presence of cats in the streets will keep the area clean from the other animals. Whatever the reason, at least the strays get fed...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What is a settlement? Is that like a cluster of homes (or what we refer to as a subdivision or neighborhood here in the US)? I agree, at the very least the cats are getting fed.


----------



## aniela26 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's great the strays are being fed! I just hope they're also spay/neutering these cats before the population gets too out of control. One step at a time...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

aniela26 said:


> It's great the strays are being fed! I just hope they're also spay/neutering these cats before the population gets too out of control. One step at a time...


Now THAT would make too much sense


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I must find out, how didn't I ask her!


----------

